# Columbia PHG jacket and bibs



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Columbia PHG Jacket size xl and Bibs size Large. both water proof and omni heat insulated. Great gear. like new. just a little snug for me. $100 for the bibs. $75 for the jacket. OBO. call or text 251-288-9002


----------

